# Howdy from PA



## Alf57 (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Nice to have another Sw PA beek on line. Where abouts are you located in Westmoreland Co? I'm located in Southern Allegheny near the Westmoreland & Washington County lines.
Good luck in your new found hobby.
Al


----------



## kard99 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks! I'm in the northeastern corner of Westmoreland Co. near Saltsburg (which is in Indiana Co.)


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard! wish u a long beekeeping life.. I am in north pittsburgh 4 hives. drop a message if an questions..


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

glad to see another pa beekeeper im in the south east about 40 min north of philly and have five hive, feel free to ask any questions


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hi from Monroeville!
I started my first hive this spring, a top bar hive and I love it. My bees are from a swarm in New Kensington. They are happy and healthy in my urban yard, and I really like the top bar. My mentor is in Georgia, and we communicate through cell phone and internet. 
The closest top bar hive beekeeper that I know of is in Penn State-Liam Goble of Half-acre Farms. I am using no chemicals or antibiotics.
Good luck, and keep in touch!
Carrie


----------



## captahab (Apr 19, 2009)

Barnesville Pa. checking in................


----------



## Nan3902 (May 18, 2009)

I got my bees about the same time as you and am new at it, too. This site is just wonderful. 

Nancy
Ovid, NY


----------



## kard99 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow - thanks again for the warm welcomes! I know I'll have *plenty* of questions. It's a bit overwhelming (beekeeping, not posting) but I jumped on in anyway, figuring that's the only way to learn. I'm trying not to overthink it or worry too much.... I got my hive kit from Kelley's ; it's a regular (not top bar) hive but it does have a screened bottom board & poly/plastic outer cover. So far, so good - all seems well. Glad to see so many PA folks here!


----------



## Denise (Jun 2, 2009)

Fellow newbie from PA here!!! Bradford county.

Just trying to soak it all in right now!


----------



## beegarden (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow - nice to see so many in SW PA area. I am in Fayette County near Connellsville and Uniontown. I have both Warre hives (vertical top bars) and Langstroths. Also my first season beekeeping. I am also trying to make a go of it without meds and chemicals. 

Wondering how the nectar flow is for you all... my ladies haven't built out a lot and I am getting a bit worried that they will manage to put away enough stores for the winter. 

I wasn't feeding them most of the summer but started to recently.

Anyone know when the next Allegheny bee club mtg is?


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hi Beegarden
I am from Monroeville, as posted earlier, and have a 1rst season TBH. I go up to Ohiopyle alot, hiking, kayaking and biking. I'd like to see your Warre' hive if you would like to get together sometime. Nice day here today, huh?
Carrie


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Looking to start a TBH, warre' beekeeping association near Western PA, tri state area. Please see:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=481754#post481754


----------

